

Facebook Rooms - rukshn
https://rooms.me

======
mp4box
Most recent discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8499255)

------
justcommenting
something like irc with colors and creepy facebook tracking & ads for your
phone? no thank you.

~~~
rukshn
Here's a full artilce about it
[http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2014/10/23/facebook-built-
for...](http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2014/10/23/facebook-built-forum-
platform-smartphone/)

